# Merge previous accounts?



## 576VoltKawaii (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey, can this account be merged with Touko White and TheKawaiiPug?

We're the same person and I came here mostly to answer a question about my old account, somewhat to do with a few users here (TheKawaiiDesu seems to be active nowhere else), among other reasons to be here.

Also, which people are fine with me being here and who isn't fine with it? Because I'm not sure who is...

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

Why are you always making dupes? I mean, it's great to see you again and all that, but you should always stick to your original account at all times. Dupe accounts like the one you're logged into at the moment are against the rules for many reasons anyway...


----------



## 576VoltKawaii (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks.
Remember how I gave the password out for my old Touko account? Because I was in a stupid rage?

I 99% assume that the password was changed and the email changed to a throwaway one, so I have to make a dupe each time I'm banned.

An idiot, for that, and for some of the useless drama I caused in the past. However I've got a lot more stable lately so felt the need to contact people here and try to be a normal user again. Plus I kinda miss some of the fun times here, if I'm honest.

Also, I was planning on running a little blog for some gaming reviews here so I can get better with it. Mainly because the blog system here is extremely nice and integrates into the forum very well. As well as some things based on what happens in my life, but not any dramatic/confusing/unexplained things.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome! Welcome back! The more members the better!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

Well that is a good reason to get your accounts merged in my opinion. If you have improved while you have been away, I don't see why you shouldn't be allowed a second chance. 

If I remember rightly (don't quote me on it) I think I remember one of the supers being able to merge two accounts into one in the past, so it is possible to do that sort of thing if memory serves me right.

I'm sure an admin/super will come across this thread and sort it out for you!


----------



## 576VoltKawaii (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks!

I feel rather welcomed, like when I was first at Temp before my errors. I think being in too many communities when at the time there was a lot of drama and hell, I actually left quite a few of said communities a few days ago, so I could be in safer places.

Also, technically, this is a 3rd chance, but I was an idiot on my last time.


----------



## cearp (Aug 29, 2016)

cool, if voxel is right. i wouldn't think they had stuff in the forum to merge an account, but that's nice if they do.
although, just because they cant, it doesn't mean the mods will be happy to do it for you  but, ask nicely


----------



## 576VoltKawaii (Aug 29, 2016)

That's why I made this thread 
I wanted people to also know it was me before the account was reported, and unquestioned why I made it.

Pretty sure XenForo has that sort of thing, considering it is paid software. I know vBulletin 3.8 has it, and that is fairly old, so it'd be easy to merge Touko White into TheKawaiiPug, then TheKawaiiPug into 576VoltKawaii.

Of course there are some people that will disagree we should merge the accounts, like the more popularly known members such as GhostLatte. I mod with extreme openness to people and try to talk friendly, so that's kinda how I act on other boards too.

I actually picked this name because my name is Kawaii-Volt32 elsewhere, and I refer to myself as having a "kawaiiness voltage of 576 watts", so I took that and used it here, both are two of my better usernames that I've had in the past years. x)


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

Piss off dude. Go back to your own boring forum. You had your chances.(You should really only have gotten a single one) And clearly you haven't learned from them, since you already broke one important rule : Don't make new accounts if you have been banned. And you did that for the *second* time now.
And if you aren't him, you're even worse for trying to fool others in thinking that you are him.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope you won't get banned again.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2016)

Lol this is a joke right?


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Lol this is a joke right?


Lets hope. Tbh I hope this gets locked, and this one gets banned again.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Lets hope. Tbh I hope this gets locked, and this one gets banned again.


Let's get Jack_Sparrow and jwiz33 back as well, since we're at it? I mean, they _totally_ deserve a 4-5 chance as well, right?


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Let's get Jack_Sparrow and jwiz33 back as well, since we're at it? I mean, they _totally_ deserve a 4-5 chance as well, right?


What about Margen


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> jwiz33


Sorry to go offtopic, but actually Jwiz has grown a_ lot _more mature since he was banned from the site. I may just be a very 'soft' and lenient person, but from what I can see, he has really learned from his past mistakes here and actually controls himself pretty well nowadays... But then again, will his immaturity just slowly creep back into him if he is let back into here? 
As for Jack_Sparrow, I can strongly agree with you there - he definitely deserved to be banned! Period!


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

Voxel said:


> As for Jack_Sparrow, I can strongly agree with you there - he definitely deserved to be banned! Period!


I think you spelled "Touko White and Kawaiipug" wrong


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I think you spelled "Touko White and Kawaiipug" wrong


And what do you exactly have against him? I see you have a strong hate for T.W. / Kawaiipug for some reason...

But then again, thinking about it now, I am sometimes a guy who is prone to falling for tricks, so it might be best that he doesn't have another chance this time... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2016)

@VinsCool @Justinde75 I don't know if you guys realised, but bullying is against the rules as well.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

Voxel said:


> And what do you exactly have against him? I see you have a strong hate for T.W. / Kawaiipug for some reason...
> 
> But then again, thinking about it now, I am sometimes a guy who is prone to falling for tricks, so it might be best that he doesn't have another chance this time... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Did you even see the stupid things he did here? He added nothing to this community and broke an important rule TWICE



smileyhead said:


> @VinsCool @Justinde75 I don't know if you guys realised, but bullying is against the rules as well.


I am not bullying, I am just telling the truth, even if its harsh


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Did you even see the stupid things he did here? He added nothing to this community and broke an important rule TWICE
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Uhh...


VinsCool said:


> Let's get Jack_Sparrow and jwiz33 back as well, since we're at it? I mean, they _totally_ deserve a 4-5 chance as well, right?





Justinde75 said:


> What about Margen





Justinde75 said:


> I think you spelled "Touko White and Kawaiipug" wrong


Yes, you do.


----------



## 576VoltKawaii (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey, can this account be merged with Touko White and TheKawaiiPug?

We're the same person and I came here mostly to answer a question about my old account, somewhat to do with a few users here (TheKawaiiDesu seems to be active nowhere else), among other reasons to be here.

Also, which people are fine with me being here and who isn't fine with it? Because I'm not sure who is...

Thanks.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Uhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did I bully him? Do you even know what bullying is?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Do you even know what bullying is?


Yes, I do.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Did you even see the stupid things he did here? He added nothing to this community and broke an important rule TWICE


Dude, I have been a member here for longer than both of you; of course I remember the things he did... I'm sure he has helped out at some stage in his time here though... and regarding him adding nothing to this community:


576VoltKawaii said:


> Also, I was planning on running a little blog for some *gaming reviews here* so I can get better with it.


It looks as if he is willing to make up for it by posting a few gaming reviews. (but in the blog section for some reason? )

But again, it doesn't excuse him for making a complete fool out of himself sometimes and making dupe accounts all the time; these are some things you simply can't overlook most of the time...


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> What about Margen


Nice bullying. You are totally right. I bullied the shit out of this poor kid that has been banned 2 times already for no reason at all. I am so sorry


----------



## 576VoltKawaii (Aug 29, 2016)

I actually asked to be banned from here, but a lot of people seem to forget that, I wasn't banned under a mod's decision.

@Voxel About the reviews section, I feel blogging about it is a good idea since it's sorted into personal categories.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

Voxel said:


> It looks as if he is willing to make up for it by posting a few gaming reviews. (but in the blog section for some reason? )
> 
> But again, it doesn't excuse him for making a complete fool out of himself sometimes and making dupe accounts all the time; these are some things you simply can't overlook most of the time...


If you get into jail (I am stretching this a bit, but this is just an example) and you say "Okay okay, i'll clean the park if you let me out" would you do that?
He got banned two times, already ignoring a important rule for the second time. IF he really was sorry, he should pm a mod and talk to them privatly, and telling them that he is really sorry, instead of just posting a thread. This only hurts us as a community, because we are now fighting because of this whole thing. Just stop it people, it has no reason at all. If I would be a mod, I would lock this thread and talk to him (if it is really him) privatly and think of some sort of conclusion

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



576VoltKawaii said:


> I actually asked to be banned from here, but a lot of people seem to forget that, I wasn't banned under a mod's decision.
> 
> @Voxel About the reviews section, I feel blogging about it is a good idea since it's sorted into personal categories.


But why did your page say "F*CK THIS SHI*" when you got banned? Sorry, but that makes no sense


----------



## 576VoltKawaii (Aug 29, 2016)

@Justinde75 I actually can't remember now, lol.

Also, I'm not always sure what to do. I wanted to see what a community as a whole thought of the situation, because there's two camps when it comes to me: people that get on fine, and people that don't, and both sides are extremely split.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

576VoltKawaii said:


> @Justinde75 I actually can't remember now, lol.
> 
> Also, I'm not always sure what to do. I wanted to see what a community as a whole thought of the situation, because there's two camps when it comes to me: people that get on fine, and people that don't, and both sides are extremely split.


So you tried to lie now?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> So you tried to lie now?


Forget it. It's a waste of time arguing here. Let the staff decide of what they will do.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Forget it. It's a waste of time arguing here. Let the staff decide of what they will do.


Already reported, but seems like nobody answers


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 29, 2016)

Mods, while you're at it, can you merge all petermary17 alts(for archival purposes :3 )?
Pleease   


Spoiler: /s



/s


----------



## MrBananaMan (Aug 29, 2016)

this isn't how the rules work


----------



## Seriel (Aug 29, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Sorry to go offtopic, but actually Jwiz has grown a_ lot _more mature since he was banned from the site. I may just be a very 'soft' and lenient person, but from what I can see, he has really learned from his past mistakes here and actually controls himself pretty well nowadays... But then again, will his immaturity just slowly creep back into him if he is let back into here?
> As for Jack_Sparrow, I can strongly agree with you there - he definitely deserved to be banned! Period!


You're totally right there Voxel.
If there was one user i'd choose to be unbanned, it'd be Jwiz. He's really matured into a great guy since his ban.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 29, 2016)

Sadly that's not how this shit works you're not allowed to have alts, period


----------



## Zero72463 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jackus said:


> You're totally right there Voxel.
> If there was one user i'd choose to be unbanned, it'd be Jwiz. He's really matured into a great guy since his ban.



Yeah, I have a banned friend myself. Never told me his username, but he said he got banned like 2 years ago for acting like a complete dick. He seems mature now though.


----------



## cearp (Aug 29, 2016)

i want lambstone to come back


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Aug 29, 2016)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Zero72463 (Aug 29, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> *grabs popcorn*


-snip-
Read the whole thing this is funny.


----------



## Chary (Aug 29, 2016)

Ooh, a trainwreck of a thread. Quality entertainment abound! 

Pfft you newbies and your petermary17s and margens...I want Taewong back!


----------



## Kingy (Aug 29, 2016)

I was trying to avoid commenting on this... But I just can't.

This is one of the best threads, not because of the original post itself, but the people that are commenting on this. I guess this is GBATemp now.

Also, to OP. No, the mods will not. When you are banned, you cannot come back without a mod's permission. The end.



Boogieboo6 said:


> *grabs popcorn*


+1


----------



## 576VoltKawaii (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey, can this account be merged with Touko White and TheKawaiiPug?

We're the same person and I came here mostly to answer a question about my old account, somewhat to do with a few users here (TheKawaiiDesu seems to be active nowhere else), among other reasons to be here.

Also, which people are fine with me being here and who isn't fine with it? Because I'm not sure who is...

Thanks.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm gonna be entirely honest here.
It is true that you shouldn't be making dupes in the first place, but we'll ignore that for now.
The thing is, you make a new account and everythings going great.. then you mention that you're a previously banned user, and everything goes bad.
Some people aren't gonna change. They won't suddenly like you because you've "matured" (even if you have), so in my personal opinion the best thing to do is to uh, make a dupe and tell nobody who you really are. Gives you a chance to start afresh, then you can talk about whatever you like without judgements or harsh comments.
*However*, this is all purely hypothetical since you shouldn't be making dupes in the first place.

You're at the mercy of the mods now =)


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 29, 2016)

If we are just throwing names out, I say bring back bonemonkey, make edge of the forum great again


----------



## Minox (Aug 30, 2016)

I thought you left permanently?

Request denied and new dupe account banned.


----------

